# Source for good Anchovies?



## compaddict (Aug 18, 2013)

No more at Costco...


----------



## ecchef (Aug 18, 2013)

Got a Whole Foods or Trader Joe's near ya? There's always online...


----------



## Midsummer (Aug 18, 2013)

I have always wanted to try the salted filets. Some say they are better; never had a source though. I will be keeping an eye out. Thanks...


----------



## scotchef38 (Aug 19, 2013)

Ortiz brand are the finest i know of but they aint cheap.


----------



## Baby Huey (Aug 19, 2013)

I second Trader Joe's if you have one near you. I went for the first time a few weeks ago and fell in love with the place.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 19, 2013)

These are the best I've found. Packed in salt, I've been buying them for years, my little daughter just wouldn't eat Spaghetti without them

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ESDVJS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## compaddict (Aug 19, 2013)

In my cart!


Mucho Bocho said:


> These are the best I've found. Packed in salt, I've been buying them for years, my little daughter just wouldn't eat Spaghetti without them
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ESDVJS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Mrmnms (Aug 19, 2013)

Mucho Bocho said:


> These are the best I've found. Packed in salt, I've been buying them for years, my little daughter just wouldn't eat Spaghetti without them
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B002ESDVJS/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20



whats the recipe for her Mucho? I sneak them in to sauces early in the oil, but only my youngest (5) will eat it.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Aug 19, 2013)

MR. These anchovies are packed in salt so I remove them from a jar, rinse salt off with water and soak them in shallow milk bath for 15--20 minutes. The Filet the filets to remove backbone, mince.

1.) Boil pasta in salted water. Al dente, drain but save two cups of pasta water. 
2.) In same pan, add a good glog of olive oil, a pinch of Italian red pepper flakes, some minced garlic and minced anchovie. Saute on medium for 2 to 3 minutes until it becomes a paste.
3.) add 1/2 cup dry white (dry vermouth), reduce to syrup
4.) Add maranara (or crushed tomatoes), cook into anchovie paste, reduce a bit.
5.) Add drained pasta to red sauce, add 1 cup of pasta water. Cook until tomato sauce coats pasta. Serve wth lots of fresh grated parma and maybe a little more olive oil.


----------



## Mrmnms (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks Mucho, we'll give it a try tomorrow with her sister. Maybe using more tomato the way you are will do the trick. At least I know if she won't eat it, I will!


Mucho Bocho said:


> MR. These anchovies are packed in salt so I remove them from a jar, rinse salt off with water and soak them in shallow milk bath for 15--20 minutes. The Filet the filets to remove backbone, mince.
> 
> 1.) Boil pasta in salted water. Al dente, drain but save two cups of pasta water.
> 2.) In same pan, add a good glog of olive oil, a pinch of Italian red pepper flakes, some minced garlic and minced anchovie. Saute on medium for 2 to 3 minutes until it becomes a paste.
> ...


----------



## apicius9 (Aug 19, 2013)

Great, I always wondered which ones to get and never thought of the salted kind. Now to find some good salted capers next... Unfortunately, Amazon does not ship food to Hawaii, so I am stuck with Wholefoods or need to re-route packages througha middle man. 

Stefan


----------

